# IE: Weiße Streifen in Tabellen & Layout



## pauschpage (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Website mit transparenten PNG's und unterschiedlichen Sachen gestaltet.
Bisher klappte das immer gut auf meinen Websites - nur nicht auf dieser.

Findet hier jemand den Fehler?


----------



## Maik (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

auf den ersten Blick fällt mir da eine diskrepante Breitenangabe für die Tabelle (532px) und die darin eingebundenen Grafikelemente (743px) auf, und hiermit


```
<td width="952%" class="transparent2">
```
scheint wohl auch etwas nicht zu stimmen.

Möglicherweise helfen dir auch die w3c-Validator-Fehlermeldungen weiter, der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen.

Übrigens wird beim PHP-Includen kein vollständiges HTML-Gerüst in das Hauptdokument geladen, sondern nur, was sich im Dokumentkörper *<body> ... </body>* befindet.


//edit:

Die Klasse *.middle* mit dem eingebundenen Hintergrundbild http://www.garnhofalm.com/bilder/design_04.jpg ist hier definitiv involviert, und das dazugehörige span-Element wird derzeit nur vom IE (6 + 7) auf der Seite dargestellt. Wenn die Klasse nicht im  span-, sondern im übergeordneten div-Element aufgerufen wird, wird das Hintergrundbild (weisser Streifen) auch in den übrigen Browsern sichtbar. Das gleiche Resultat lässt sich aber auch erzielen, indem das Inline-Element span mit display:block "Block-Level-Charakteristika" erhält.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei darauf hingewiesen, dass Inline-Elemente keine Block-Elemente enthalten dürfen - siehe Inline-Elemente.


----------

